# مكتبـــــــــة الهندسة الكيميائيــــــــــة ( طلبـــــة جامعة البصــــــــــــــرة )



## المهندس علي ماجد (4 أبريل 2008)

مكتبـــــــــة الهندسة الكيميائيــــــــــة ​ 
Coulson and Richardson`s Chemical Engineering, Volume 1+S
رابط الكتاب
http://mihd.net/lzybjr​ 
رابط الحلول + مرفق كتاب الحلول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12290244...ON_AND_COULSON
_________________​ 

*Filtration and Separation November 2007* ​ 
rared pdf
9758 kB
no password
two different links for the same file
http://rapidshare.com/files/68248168...n_nov_2007.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/68248139...n_nov_2007.rar
__________________​ 
Handbook of Nonwoven Filter Media 
http://mihd.net/16d2jp
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmdwn3j1pid

http://rapidshare.com/files/67291034...74417.rar.html
__________________​ 
Handbook of Filter Media, Second Edition 
http://mihd.net/4xt1wo
http://rapidshare.com/files/67291805...73755.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?ao2m2l12tno
__________________​ 
International Steam Tables - Properties of Water and Steam​ 

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/MyD...14194.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/601866694f7817/
http://rapidshare.com/files/80005881...4194.rar.html:
__________________​ 
Interfacial Properties of Petroleum Products 
PDF -> WinRAR -> 1,57 MB
http://www.mediafire.com/?8oxymi2adzm
__________________​ 
Inorganic Reactions in Water 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79987272...39610.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?djxyjmnmmea
http://www.zshare.net/download/6016071fd9ceb5/
__________________​ 
Fluid Mechanics By Joseph H. Spurk, Nuri Aksel 
Size: 4.71 MB​ 
http://mihd.net/xjz7q1
http://rapidshare.com/files/79731070/3540735364.pdf.zip
__________________​ 
Guidelines for Chemical Reactivity Evaluation and Application to Process Design 
http://mihd.net/3xmr52
http://rapidshare.com/files/78863878...04790.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?djxndgg14zx
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
Cement and Lime Manufacturing Industries ​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/78521264...ufacturing.rar
__________________​ 
Blends of Natural Rubber ​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/77204303...ral_Rubber.rar

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

Fine Chemicals: The Industry and the Business ​


http://mihd.net/akfh5b
http://rapidshare.com/files/60346989...50756.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?8oxwdjwvgtr
__________________​ 
Dictionary of Water and Waste Management, Second Edition 
http://rapidshare.com/files/62322468...evier.rar.html
http://mihd.net/g0esth​


mirrors
http://www.mediafire.com/?2wj3xb4xzze
http://w15.easy-share.com/7593841.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/62432825...Management.rar
__________________​ 
Chemistry and the Chemical Industry: A Practical Guide for Non-Chemists 
http://mihd.net/vwn5s3​


http://rapidshare.com/files/67303389...NCcrc.rar.html​



mirror​


size 3.7 meg
no pass 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4dye14lwz4m​


http://rapidshare.com/files/67320961/cciapgnccrc.rar
__________________​ 
Engineering Data on Mixing 
http://mihd.net/4qmjeo
http://rapidshare.com/files/69833544...28028.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/49188127527bc7/
__________________​ 
Drilling Fluids Technology - Exxon Manual 
http://rapidshare.com/files/76533095...xon_Manual.rar
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
Advances in the Study of Gas Hydrates 
http://mihd.net/hjnqbl​


http://rapidshare.com/files/76074022...s_Hydrates.rar
__________________


Chemical Tradename Dictionary By Michael Ash,&nbspIrene Ash
http://rapidshare.com/files/76073070...ary__1993_.rar
__________________​

CRC Handbook of Basic Tables for Chemical Analysis, 2nd Edition 


File format: rar'd pdf
Size: 6945 KB
no password
http://rapidshare.com/files/76169013...nd_Edition.rar
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​ 
seawater corrosion handbook 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4779447/...ndbook_TQN.rar
__________________​ 
Industrial Gas Handbook: Gas Separation and Purification 
PDF 
Size: 23.71 MB 
http://mihd.net/mgvbrw
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/31283255...s_Handbook.rar
__________________​ 
Sodium Sulfate : Handbook of Deposits, Processing & Use 
التحميل : No password , PDF ~ 29 MB
http://mihd.net/ms53fd
http://rapidshare.com/files/47333752...m_sulphate.pdf
__________________​ 
Fire Properties of Polymer Composite Materials 
2.94mb RAR'd Download
PDF File
http://rapidshare.com/files/72315637/140205355X.rar
__________________​ 
Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry 
Download all three files and save them in the same folder
after click on Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.rar
and extract the cont.​


Size : 103.809+103.809+38.349 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/70317854...ATA_BOOK_7.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/70321796...ATA_BOOK_7.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/70329818...ATA_BOOK_7.rar
__________________​ 
The Mechanics of Adhesion & Vol.2 Surfaces, Chemistry and Applications 
link for volume 1
pdf in rar archive
12.4 MB archived
http://rapidshare.com/files/28508674/ASE2.rar​


link for volume 2
pdf in rar archive
19,3 MB archved
http://rapidshare.com/files/28508549/ASE1.rar​


Mirror
http://mihd.net/tk9ycx
http://mihd.net/ycd35e
__________________​ 
Fuels of Opportunity: Characteristics and Uses In Combustion Systems 
http://mihd.net/j1isoz
http://rapidshare.com/files/69835731...41629.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/49190001790e02/
__________________​ 
Engineering Data on Mixing ​


http://mihd.net/4qmjeo
http://rapidshare.com/files/69833544...28028.rar.html
http://www.zshare.net/download/49188127527bc7/
__________________​ 
Materials: Engineering, Science, Processing and Design 
14.49 MB Rar'd PDF
http://mihd.net/0sflc4
http://rapidshare.com/files/69670892...0750683910.rar
__________________​ 
Fouling of Heat Exchangers ( Chemical Engineering Monographs
http://rapidshare.com/files/55718922...0444821864.rar​


http://mihd.net/w1bje6​


http://www.mediafire.com/?6y5mnj5geg2​




PDF | 21, 6 Mb
http://www.icefile.net/index.php?pag...Exchangers.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c87cf8/
http://depositfiles.com/files/2325591
__________________​ 
Handbook of nonwovens 
pdf
7.8MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/65442702...855736030-.pdf
http://mihd.net/git5an
__________________​ 
Land Treatment Systems for Municipal and Industrial Wastes 
Archive: RAR
Size: 2.65 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/67571654/0070610401.rar
http://mihd.net/ircjnz
__________________​ 
Handbook of Fiber Chemistry, Third Edition 
12.28 MB Rar'd PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/67150178...0824725654.rar
__________________​ 
Structural Chemistry of Inorganic Actinide Compounds 
28.45 MB Rar'd PDF
http://rapidshare.com/files/67167564...0444521119.rar
__________________​ 
Hydroprocessing of Heavy Oils and Residua 
http://mihd.net/o803fr
http://rapidshare.com/files/67287766/HPHORcrc.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?0um5htwsg4t
__________________​ 
Advances in Inorganic Chemistry, Volume 55 
5.06 MB Rar'd PDF
http://mihd.net/vn7q0m
http://rapidshare.com/files/67321966...0120236559.rar
__________________​ 
Handbook of Computational Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.com/files/67299542...30102.rar.html
http://mihd.net/9dgfkv
http://www.mediafire.com/?8rgjz10piem
__________________​ 
Modeling Vapor-Liquid Equilibria: Cubic Equations of State and their Mixing Rules 
Size: 44.66 MB 
http://mihd.net/thbvi4
http://rapidshare.com/files/4070445/...Equilibria.rar
__________________​ 
Handbook of Plastics, Elastomers & Composites 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66503924/0071384766.rar
http://mihd.net/d51hk6
__________________​ 
Waterborne and Solvent Based Acrylics and End User Their Applications 
http://rapidshare.com/files/65931876/waterborne.7z
http://www.4shared.com/file/27217988...ology.html?s=1​


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (4 أبريل 2008)

*مكتبــــــــــة الهندسة الكيميائيـــــــــــــــــــة*

Liquid Filtration 
password: tF&Others
http://rapidshare.com/files/11694490/LF.rar
http://mihd.net/b5ecdk
__________________

Thermodynamics: Fundamentals for Applications

http://mihd.net/75khm0
http://rapidshare.com/files/20280927/TFAp.rar.html
http://www.bestsharing.com/f/rCCRhi239870

__________________

Chemical Energy and Exergy: An Introduction to Chemical Thermodynamics for Engineers 
http://mihd.net/r6mj2k
http://rapidshare.com/files/54322314...1645X.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?fjn3zyczp2d


__________________

Chemical Thermodynamics: Principles and Applications 
http://mihd.net/s0a4tq
http://rapidshare.com/files/54318758...09902.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?f3v4scgd1ey
__________________

Chemical Thermodynamics: Advanced Applications

http://mihd.net/gtxdwz
http://rapidshare.com/files/54320932...09856.rar.html
http://www.mediafire.com/?f2yamzrzidm
__________________

Thermodynamics: Principles Characterizing Physical and Chemical Processes, 2nd Ed 
http://mihd.net/as4lu1
http://rapidshare.com/files/51761718...g_elsevier.zip
22.3Mb | Zip File | 10 PDF's


__________________

A Working Guide to Process Equipment 

Mihd
Rapidshare

__________________

Chemistry, 3rd Edition By Rob Lewis,&nbspWynne Evans 
http://mihd.net/3v8s0u
http://rapidshare.com/files/54159801/Lewi0230000118.rar
__________________

Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11777438...Processing.rar
__________________

Introduction to Relativistic Quantum Chemistry 
2.05 MB Rar'd PDF
pass: gigapedia.org
http://rapidshare.com/files/64830466...0195140869.rar
__________________

Introduction to Rubber Technology 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11824522/ANITORUT.rar

كود:
pass: tFANITORUT.rar
http://mihd.net/ranxec
password: tFANITORUT.rar
__________________

Molecular Models for Fluids 
http://rapidshare.com/files/61989166/MMFcam.rar.html
http://mihd.net/7uxt2h

__________________

Ceramic Membranes for Separation and Reaction 
http://mihd.net/el0yuv
http://rapidshare.com/files/62436273...ley07.rar.html
__________________

Handbook of Mathematical Fluid Dynamics, Volume 4
http://mihd.net/0nmsxy
http://rapidshare.com/files/62436812/HMFDVol4.rar.html
__________________

Introduction to Environmental Forensics, Second Edition 
DF File
18.6mb RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/62668633/0123695228.rar


__________________

Introduction to Critical Phenomena in Fluids 
http://mihd.net/x9n7g1
http://rapidshare.com/files/62437066/ICPFOUP.rar.html
__________________

Fluid Mechanics, 2nd Edition 
25.4Mb, Type: PDF
Password: physicsbooks.info
http://rapidshare.com/files/62616767/0229151007.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/9128607/..._Mechanics.pdf

__________________

Fluid Flow Measurement 

http://rapidshare.com/files/21459491...easurement.pdf
http://mihd.net/tby18p

__________________

Fluid Mechanics of Flow Metering 1st edition 
http://mihd.net/nvtoq3
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/6953008/...w_metering.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/7115223/...3540222421.rar

__________________

Thermodynamics, Third Edition: Principles Characterizing Physical and Chemical Proces 
http://mihd.net/lw7cj0
http://rapidshare.com/files/62562239...E2007.rar.html
__________________

Fluid Mechanics of Flow Metering 1st edition 
http://mihd.net/nvtoq3
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/6953008/...w_metering.rar
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/7115223/...3540222421.rar

__________________

Environmental Engineering, 5th edition 
http://rapidshare.com/files/8733537/EE.rar
http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms0...lvato.rar.html
http://mihd.net/i7d5b1
__________________

Environmental and Pollution Science, Second Edition 
pass: [email protected]
http://mihd.net/sbgie3
http://rapidshare.com/files/42379683/ENAPOS.rar
__________________

Nitrogen Fixation at the Millennium 
rar archive
28.8M

http://rapidshare.com/files/48271303...evier_2002.rar
or
http://www.mediafire.com/?7g64skdvjdc
__________________

Cement Chemistry 2nd Edition By: H. F. W. Taylor 
9623 KB
http://mihd.net/1fxb6o
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/48072052..._w._taylor.pdf

__________________


Gas Dynamics 
Filetype: PDF
Size: 10.719 KB

http://mihd.net/6t7hgq
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/48459991...s_-_becker.pdf

__________________

Sodium Sulfate : Handbook of Deposits, Processing & Use 
no pass, pdf, 29129 KB
http://rapidshare.com/files/47333752...m_sulphate.pdf
__________________

Sulfuric Acid Manufacture 
pdf. no pass, 13146 KB
http://rapidshare.com/files/47341721/sulphuric.pdf
__________________

Cellular Ceramics: Structure, Manufacturing, Properties and Applications 
singe pdf file; 15 MB
pass: giga
http://rapidshare.com/files/47503714...r_Ceramics.rar
__________________

Industrial Water Pollution Control, 3rd Edition 
http://mihd.net/cewkh2

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/46226656/iwpc.rar
pdg format, open w/ ssreader
__________________

Solid State Chemistry 
part1:39 MB, part2:23 MB
Mihd
Mihd
OR 60.4 MB 
Rapidshare

__________________

Water Treatment Handbook / Memento Technique De L'eau - English + French 
Water Treatment Handbook
By Ondeo Degremont
* Publisher: Lavoisier
* Number Of Pages: 
* Publication Date: 2002-01-01
* ISBN / ASIN: 2841076075


كود:
C o n t e n t s01. Water, a fundamental element02. Treatment. What type of water and why?03. Basic physical-chemical processes in water treatment04. Basic biological processes in water treatment05. Methods and means of analysis06. Aquatic organisms07. The effects of water on materials08. Formulae digest09. Preliminary treatment systems10. Flocculation - décantation - flotation11. Aerobic biological processes12. Methane fermentation13. Filters14. Modern ion exchange methods15. Separation by membranes16. Deaeration, stripping, evaporation17. Oxidation - disinfection18. Thickening and stabilization of sludge19. Sludge treatment20. Storage and feeding of reagents21. Measurement, control, automation and supervision22. Treatment of drinking water23. Treatment of swimming pool water24. Municipal wastewater treatment25. Treatment and conditioning of industrial water26. Industrial processes and the treatment of wastewater

Three rar files (2 @ 97.7 MB, 1 @ 94.9 MB)
Rar archives need no joining. Just click extract on any part of it.
The Rar file contains the CD-ROM with the Pdf files in both languages and a flash browser for navigating through the chapters. Uploaded by "amoniaco"

http://mihd.net/n9uev8
http://mihd.net/26a3mh
http://mihd.net/uodpjc

__________________

Traceability in Chemical Measurement 
rapidshare.com
__________________

Yaws' Handbook of Thermodynamic and Physical Properties of Chemical Compounds 

size: 19.1 Mb. Format: Html files. Uncompressed Size: 450Mb
http://rapidshare.com/files/43333806..._Compounds.rar

__________________

Encyclopedia of Separation Science 10 Volume Set 
Encyclopedia of Separation Science 10 Volume Set with Online Version
By
* Publisher: Academic Press
* Number Of Pages: 4500
* Publication Date: 2000-08
* ISBN / ASIN: 0122267702 

Book Description:
The Encyclopedia of Separation Science is the most comprehensive resource available on the theory, techniques, and applications of separation science. The work presents information on three levels. The first volume contains Level 1, which provides a broad overview of the theory of the 12 main categories of separation techniques. Volumes 2-4 (Level 2) expand coverage with detailed theoretical and technical descriptions of particular techniques. The remaining Volumes 5-9 (Level 3) cover applications of these techniques from the micro to the macro, and also from the analytical laboratory bench to large-scale industrial processes. Volume 10 consists mainly of the index. Initial access to the online version offering extensive hypertext linking and advanced search tools is available with purchase. Ongoing access is maintained for a minimum annual fee.
The Encyclopedia of Separation Science is the first truly comprehensive work covering the whole of separation theory, methods, and techniques. This encyclopedia will be invaluable to researchers and professionals across a wide range of areas in academia and industry


كود:
Key Features* Written by experts from both academic and industrial settings worldwide* Includes 544 articles, covering 12 methods of separation:* Affinity/Biotechnology* Centrifugation* Chromatography* Crystallization* Distillation* Electrophoresis* Extraction* Flotation* Ion exchange* Mass spectrometry* Membrane separations* Particle size separation* Allows easy access to the primary literature with further reading lists in each article* Provides extensive cross-referencing (hyperlinks in the electronic version)* Dedicates one entire volume to the detailed index* Includes many figures and tables illustrating the text and a color plate section in each volume* Initial access to the innovative online version included with purchase;Ongoing access is maintained for a minimum annual fee


Mihd
Mihd
Mihd
Mihd
Mihd
or
Rapidshare
Rapidshare
Rapidshare
Rapidshare
Rapidshare

PASSWORD: tFEOSES1.rar
__________________

Ceramic Matrix Composites 
http://mihd.net/5.6787/CMCMPA.rar.html

mirror:
http://www.uploading.com/files/2LDD7D37/CMCMPA.rar.html
__________________

March's Advanced Organic Chemistry: Reactions, Mechanisms, and Structure 
Rapidshare


__________________

Distillation Design and Control Using Aspen Simulation 
Mihd
Rapidshare

كود:
password = aspene-bookdistillationbyTQN
__________________

Electrons and Chemical Bonding 
Size: 18.5 MB ~ PDF

Mihd
Rapidshare


__________________

Chemical Dynamics : By W. A. Benjamin 
Size: 7.1 MB ~ pdf

Mihd
Rapidshare


__________________

Hydrocarbon Thermal Isomerizations, Second Edition 
4.605 MB ~ PDF

mihd
rapidshare
zshare


__________________

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics, Second Edition 
bestsharing
rapidshare


__________________

Handbook of Thermoset Plastics, Second Edition 
rapidshare.com
or
mihd.net
pass
muslimeng.com
__________________

Distillation Operation : By Henry Z. Kister 
PDF
Size: 32.041 KB
*mihd.net 
rapidshare.com*
__________________

Activated Carbon 
mihd.net
zupload.com
rapidshare.com


__________________

Chemical Thermodynamics for Metals and Materials 
15.50 Mb

mihd.net
bestsharing.com


__________________

Thermochemical Processes: Principles and Models 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35280201...0750651555.rar
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449/...and_Models.rar
__________________

Chemistry: Foundations and Applications 
mihd.netrapidshare.com 
62Mb 
__________________

Advanced Organic Chemistry : Reaction Mechanisms 
http://rapidshare.com/files/33195940...0121381102.zip
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/33188497/dhrth.rar

*mihd.net*
__________________​


----------



## امجد-1973 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم جميعا ..........جزيل الشكر لهذه الكتب القيمه 
اني ابحث عن الكتب المتعلقه بصناعة Titanuim dioxide 
ومن لديه اي معلومات سأكون له شاكرا


----------



## ayadhi (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب القيمة و الرائعة.


----------



## علي عبدالله حمزة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكراً جزيلاً اخ مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك


----------



## مهندس وعد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..........


----------



## علاء الدين علي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل رائع جدا


----------



## samihsoud (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء اريد هذا الكتاب اذا ذامكن وشكرا"
G. KTely, Environmental Engineering. McGraw-Hill Ryerson, 1996


----------



## haci farid (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور اخي الكريم عيد سعيد وكل عام انتتم بخير
haci farid*​


----------



## بيرنا (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mou7ib (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل يمكنك أخي إعادة رفع كتاب
handbook of nonwovens

و شكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم اخوانى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور أخي على مشاركاتك المميزة ...........


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على هاي الكتب


----------



## ارهينيوس (1 مارس 2009)

*كرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكر*


----------



## ارهينيوس (2 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abue tycer (3 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بصراوي يا وردة


----------



## ابن ميسان (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخوك العراقي ممتن لك كثيرا


----------



## NASR AWAD (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم جميعا ..........جزيل الشكر لهذه الكتب


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب

Systems Analysis for Water Technology 

by Willi Gujer






[/IMG]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Willi Gujer


----------



## براق كيمياوي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس ماجد على الكتب الاكثر من مفيددة ورائعة واذا ممكن كتب عن الصناعات البتروكيمياوية 
المهندس براق


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## abue tycer (11 فبراير 2010)

كرماء اهل البصرة مشكور على هذا الكرم


----------



## نجم ناجي (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يااخ ماجد
وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## الاخت الوفية (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ علي ماجد
مكتبة رائعة ومفيدة 
نوّرت القسم


----------



## twet (6 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم,,, أخوكم من الجزائر يطلب كتاب 
Water Treatment Handbook / Memento Technique De L'eau - English + French ​Water Treatment Handbook الجزء الأول والثاني بالفرنسية اذا امكن وشكرا على الجهود​


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة الأعزاء
اريد كتاب عن صناعة معجون الحوائط والدهانات


----------

